

Mark Zuckerberg's Hoodie - pmcpinto
http://quietbabylon.com/2013/mark-zuckerbergs-hoodie/

======
angersock
Perhaps the funniest part is Zuckerberg's indignation at someone sharing a
copy of his family in the kitchen--isn't it annoying to have people use your
data and likenesses in ways you don't control?

~~~
na85
I recall being downmodded mercilessly because I dared suggest he was a
hypocrite for buying those mansions around his, so that he could control who
his neighbours were and thus have more privacy.

I still feel the same; I find it disgusting that his millions are put towards
protecting the privacy of a man who got rich by eroding the privacy of others.

To me, this hoodie thing is just another piece of evidence that Zuckerberg is
a complete phony. His image is manufactured, manicured even.

~~~
SamReidHughes
He made a utility that helps me keep in touch with old friends and relatives,
and I haven't lost my privacy one bit. I don't find it disgusting at all that
he spends his millions how he sees fit.

~~~
JackpotDen
" and I haven't lost my privacy one bit. "

You don't think you've lost your privacy. There's a difference.

[http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/01/facebook-sued-for-
al...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/01/facebook-sued-for-allegedly-
making-private-messages-into-public-likes/)

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25584286](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25584286)

~~~
SamReidHughes
Nothing there indicates behavior that lies outside my threat model.

------
mturmon
Previous submission 339 days ago with extensive comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5127221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5127221)

------
smtddr
Is this a good time to post this pic?
[http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/mt/assets/food/tumblr_mq0e...](http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/mt/assets/food/tumblr_mq0ekge0Ji1qgdaf7o1_1280.jpg)

~~~
scintill76
I don't get this. I looked up this article[1] to read about the photo. Yes, a
group of people wearing hoodies, many hunched down, DO look more suspicious
than the same group with lab coats and open stances! After registering that
feeling, I looked closer to see they were all young blacks. This may say
something about societal perceptions (bias against hoodies), but I think not
really the racist stereotype they want it to say.

[1] [http://www.buzzfeed.com/adriancarrasquillo/powerful-
howard-u...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/adriancarrasquillo/powerful-howard-
university-college-of-medicine-hoodie-photo)

